# Lisbon Capital Of Portugal



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks. Have I told you your photos are really AWESOME? :lol: :drool:

Thanks again for sharing and come again.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great shots!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Loving the report!!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic photography as usual! And the city looks amazing, clearly very underrated.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks. Long time no see, where have you been?


----------



## Red Orange (Jul 14, 2010)

Amazing pics of Lisbon, congrats :applause:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice pictures my friend! kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I enjoyed every photo and every word you wrote to describe them! And bless you for quoting the lovely writings of Simone de Beauvoir! :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you and Im glad you liked them, Portugal is a rather wonderful country and I hope to return there someday. :cheers1:


----------



## Ana_Rita (Apr 8, 2010)

Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing this (your) view over Lisboa .


----------



## _^^_ (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful Lisbon


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

amazing photos, congratulations!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

Lisbon is one old city with her own old unique architecture.
beautiful city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Just had one more delicious look through them. Such an elegant city...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Was really very nice, great; if it possible more please


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you think we can reach 4 pages? Come on only 5 more posts to go! kay:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> Thank you and Im glad you liked them, Portugal is a rather wonderful country and I hope to return there someday. :cheers1:


It's not that far away from London!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

What a beautiful thread! Come back to Portugal soon and amuse us with your amazing photos


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I would certainly love to. This time perhaps to explore the south - Faro, Lagos, Tavira, Silves etc. kay:


----------



## 23 Stripes (Jan 27, 2007)

What an awesome set of photos, amazing :bow:

Kekse don't mean anything in Portuguese, the portuguese official alphabet hasn't the 'k' letter.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

23 Stripes said:


> Kekse don't mean anything in Portuguese, the portuguese official alphabet hasn't the 'k' letter.


:? That´s no excuse! You *k*now...


----------



## 23 Stripes (Jan 27, 2007)

Andre_idol said:


> :? That´s no excuse! You *k*now...


What? El_Greco asked if Keske mean anything in Portuguese. And, as far as I know, it doesn't.



> 34. It says 'Kekse' on the wall on the left I know what the word means in Lithuanian, but what about Portuguese?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It means '*****' in Lithuanian if anyones interested.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It means "cookies" in German.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

Excelent photos.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Lisbon, a charming city that surprises the tourist, a mixture of decadence and elegance.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Indeed. They really have to control the "decadent" side...fortunately some things are being done, but there´s a lot of work to do.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Wonderful report of a magnifcient capital. The most beautiful of Southern Europe in my opinion  

:cheers: kay:


----------



## querido (Apr 3, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Nikon D50.



BIG piccies 

Does the D50 have the FX (Full Frame) sensor?

I have a D40 with the DX sensor and I'm not sure I could capture so much.

Or perhaps it's the lens?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

querido said:


> BIG piccies
> 
> Does the D50 have the FX (Full Frame) sensor?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. No it doesnt have full frame sensor, as for the lens its 18-135mm.


----------



## querido (Apr 3, 2008)

I've just got back from Lisbon with my Panasonic Lumix pocket holiday snap camera. And here are some pics:

https://picasaweb.google.com/112325...gCN-RxvDhqpaPNw#slideshow/5796586897005210194


many taken at the same places you visited El_Greco: Rossio, Belem


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely photos you got there querido...:cheers:


----------



## querido (Apr 3, 2008)

:cheers:


----------

